# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Fetch.ai Ltd, autonomy of things, Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - fetch.ai

youtube.com/FetchAI

facebook.com/fetchaiplatform

twitter.com/fetch_ai

linkedin.com/company/fetch-ai

instagram.com/fetch_ai

medium.com/fetch-ai

t.me/fetch_ai

Co-founder and CEO - Humayun Sheikh

Co-founder and COO - Toby Simpson

Co-founder and CSO - Thomas Hain

CTO - Jonathan Ward

Products and projects:

Mettalex, decentralized exchange

----------

